# has anyone ever heard of these dogs



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

im trying to trace my dogs bloodline, everyone ive talked to so far hasnt heard of them.. hes registered with the ckc(not very good lol) but anyway here it is..

the sires ped is
duke ap03149642
champ 02973713
magie ap02973719
sirfrasier sf-02754738
cookie oreo ap02754765
ceaser ap02603612
belle ap02742192
spot broadnax ap 0120720
hooch broadnax ap 00603217
schlegels moose 
schlegels piggy lee
and everything else is orig stock

and the dam is
dam
stormie ap-03149640
hill's blue pistol
cruz's crystal dreams
and everything else is orig stock


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> im trying to trace my dogs bloodline, everyone ive talked to so far hasnt heard of them.. hes registered with the ckc(not very good lol) but anyway here it is..
> 
> the sires ped is
> duke ap03149642
> ...


im bringing this thread back, has anyone heard of any of em?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

names like 
champ
duke
belle 
etc are all very common and sound more like call names than actual registered names. You can try Googling each name, but I doubt you'll find anything

I wouldn't put much faith in the paperwork.

Sorry I couldn't help more.

You dog is a cutie. up:


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> names like
> champ
> duke
> belle
> ...


lol thank you!! and thats exactly what it says on the infamous CKC ped lol... so that would be the reg. names...right?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> lol thank you!! and thats exactly what it says on the infamous CKC ped lol... so that would be the reg. names...right?


Yes, that should be the reg names then if they are on your paperwork from the org

Almost all reg names in ADBA and UKC are longer than just one word and are usually at least a kennel name or owner's name or initials infront of the dogs reg name

For example
here is one of my dogs

Call name: 
Patcheeno

Full name reg name with titles and health tests:
ARBA Master CH/UKC CH O.W.s Kap-Patcheeno Quake, DNA-P, CGC, Therapy Dog, PennHip, OFAca, OFApa


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

My dogs are ADBA reg. and they look like this:
Tolfree's" Magic"
or 
Moreno's" Spirit of Fury"


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

i found a guy that has some of these dog in his ped... please help with blood line!!

Midway Park Kennel | Quality Dogs at a quality price


----------



## jakesmom (Aug 4, 2008)

......................................bump


----------



## TheBoss (Jun 23, 2008)

I dont really see any particular bloodline just looks really scatter bred to me...


----------

